# 91 Toyota Pickup 4x4 EV Conversion



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

I am ready to build my second electric vehicle a 91 Toyota Pickup 4x4. I like the idea of using this truck because its in very good condition, I drove it everyday and know it will be reliable. Also for being 4wd the truck is relatively light weight, has decent aerodynamics, and can handle the weight of the batteries. 

I need help deciding which electric parts would be best for the truck. I want it to have a top speed of 70 mph and range of 40 miles. 
My thoughts are to go with a 144 volt system, 24 Trojan T-105 batteries, Curtis 1231C-8601, and the ADC 9.1" #FB1-4001A motor. 
Anyone with a similar EV setup think this would give me the range and speed I want? 

Or

I was considering 156 volts and a Logisystem 550 amp controller but don't know about their reputation. How do you charge 156 volts? I have only seen chargers for 96, 120 and 144. If the controller works well and reliably, would this get closer to my range and speed? 
Thanks for all the help!! I will probably have many more questions.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Your component choices will probably be able to do 70mph and 40 miles, but given that it is a 4x4 truck, probably not at the same time.

I believe the manzanita chargers can go higher than 144V. Your other option is to split your pack, for example a 72V and a 96V section and charge them separately.

Unless you really need the 4wd you could probably save yourself a couple hundred pounds and some complexity, and increase your driving range a bit by finding a 2wd model of the same truck, if you like that particular model.

The more batteries the merrier. 156V means another 120lbs of lead (if we are talking 6V golf cart batteries) but if the truck can take it, it's probably not a bad idea.

The advanced DC 9" will have enough oomph but the next step up (a warp 9", with tougher brushes) might not be a bad upgrade. I don't think they cost that much more.

Since this truck is going to weigh around 5000lbs, a set of good high PSI truck tires, and some heavy duty brakes would be in order.

Good Luck.


----------

